# Personal injury with comprehensive  Insurance . . .?



## eire82 (25 Mar 2009)

Hi 

I was involved in  an accident last week on a country road  a car came around the bend with the driver talking to her passenger and hit me at my side of the road and drove my car backwards into a ditch both cars ended up across the road .
My 10 month old daughter was in her car seat and received brusing and I received four stitches to my lip. I believe I am completely right but the woman who crashed into me has still not admitted liability the Guards came but as they did not witness the accident they wouldn't comment.I have fully comp insurance with Quinn direct 

if its decided its 50/50 can I make a claim for personal injury on my own Insurance . . ?

Thanks


----------



## Jimbobp (25 Mar 2009)

No you can't claim from your own insurance for PI, but your daughter can claim from your policy as a passenger. I would attempt to claim from the 3rd party first as if it goes totally your way, it won't effect your insurance. Unless you have an independent witness to say she came over your side of the road however, you may find it hard to prove this.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## eire82 (25 Mar 2009)

Ok hopefully it wont come to that but thanks again for the advice


----------



## Ravima (25 Mar 2009)

with comprehensive you MAY have some medical charges cover which would cover any medical expenses incurred solely by you as driver for injuries incurred. Check the policy document you have.


----------



## ACA (26 Mar 2009)

I work for QDI and unfortunately you personally can't claim from your own policy for injury apart from certain extreme circumstances, (loss of sight, limbs or life). Your daughter is a different matter however.

Even in the worst case scenario, assuming that both insurers deem the accident 50/50, you are entitled to receive 50% of all your losses from the other side. 

I would contact your own insurer immediately to get your side of the story in and to enable them to pursue the other insurer on your behalf. Liability can be difficult to establish but point of impact is usually very helpful, especially if neither vehicle were moved prior to the gardai arriving. Don't be alarmed by the fact that the other party had a passenger, they are not deemed to be independent and so will not necessarily bias the outcome.

Hope all this helps and the best of luck.


----------



## eire82 (26 Mar 2009)

Thanks Ravina and ACA I have my Acessor on the case and all relevant info has been sent from my side just waiting on the third part to write her statement and wait to hear from the Third party Insurances company .


----------

